# Auto delete from LRM to camera roll



## kevinm (Jul 22, 2015)

I have auto-add enabled on LRM. It would be nice to be able to review synced images in LR and then remove them from the collection and at the same time delete them from the camera roll on the iPhone. This would be an efficient way of preventing unwanted images building up on the iPhone. I don't think this is possible... correct?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jul 22, 2015)

Correct - I believe it's an iOS limitation rather than a Lightroom one.


----------

